# Paracetamol



## chili (Oct 18, 2016)

would these cause a spike in you bg levels? i took 2 of these after my lunch today and i was higher than i should of been.

cheers


----------



## Owen (Oct 18, 2016)

No they will not, I have taken 8 day for over three years


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 18, 2016)

No, why did you take the paracetamol?


----------



## Copepod (Oct 18, 2016)

Paracetamol doesn't affect blood glucose, but it can be used to treat high temperature / fever, usually caused by infection, and that cause can raise blood glucose levels. What did you take it to treat?


----------



## chili (Oct 19, 2016)

A stinking head/chest cold


----------



## grovesy (Oct 19, 2016)

The high reading more likely to be cold!


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 19, 2016)

Not normally, you may be interested in this list of 390 drugs which affect BG readings:http://www.diabetesincontrol.com/drugs-that-can-affect-blood-glucose-levels/  These are drugs which affect your blood glucose. I read somewhere, cannot remember where,  on a Blood Glucose meter that said that the strips reading (because of the chemistry) can be affected by either Paracetemol or Aspirin, again cannot remember.


----------

